# Luxor novel



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I've just read this Kindle novel about the alleged seedy goings on of the Expat Brits in the bars of Luxor. Is is all fiction or is it based on fact? Do you recognise any of the characters?
It's not a bad read, light and entertaining and also covers the revolution from an Egyptian from Luxor's point of view.
Only 99p.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Television-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1424252811&sr=1-1


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> I've just read this Kindle novel about the alleged seedy goings on of the Expat Brits in the bars of Luxor. Is is all fiction or is it based on fact? Do you recognise any of the characters?
> It's not a bad read, light and entertaining and also covers the revolution from an Egyptian from Luxor's point of view.
> Only 99p.
> Television Street eBook: Tim Fountain: Amazon.co.uk: Books



Well Luxors expats (or at least some of them) do have a bit of a reputation 

Have it on my kindle but have yet to read it,off on my travels soon so saving it for then.

This is a good read...another one on the Princess series.Princess More Tears to Cry
by Jean Sasson.


----------

